# Pulled The Trigger - Outback 301Bq



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We pulled the trigger and are buying a 2011 Outback 301BQ. Will take delivery in late September. Thanks to evryone on this forum for your advice. We would not have found the 301BQ floorplan if not for this site. We are VERY excited.

Many thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome!!

...simply the best Outback on the market. IMHO









Click on the link in my signature to go to my web site with more pictures of the 301BQ and a listing of some of the mods I've done.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> ...simply the best Outback on the market. IMHO
> 
> ...


Have you done your Dinette/Drawer's yet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> ...simply the best Outback on the market. IMHO
> 
> ...


Have you done your Dinette/Drawer's yet?
[/quote]

I am about 80% done with the first one.	Ran out of time and felt bad having it stay in the driveway. Will finish off the first one this Wed/Thurs night as I will have the Outback here as we get ready for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrival coming next month. I think waiting to pickup our OB was reminscent of being a kid going to bed the night before Christmas came!

Enjoy!


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

I picked up our 301BQ yesterday in East Texas at Genuine RV. PDI was seemless, Everything on the unit checked out great. Towing it home I had a strong south wind coming across as I traveled west. I stopped for fuel, tightened up the sway bar, and did not even feel the wind after that. I did notice the truck was a little more thirsty pulling the OB.

We have it set up in camp driveway for the weekend. I already cut memory foam for the bunks and am in the process of "moving in". I feel like an 8 year old on Christmas day! Why did I wait so long to make the move to the darkside?

First camping trip will be a weekend trip in October. The family can't wait.

Thanks to everyone on the forum who helped us make our decidion. What a great resource.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! Know what ya' mean about being excited! LOL 
I have FINALLY got mine squared away, got time off squared away, and am taking my FIRST 4-nite camping trip next weekend! I won't be going too far from home, over to Kirby Landing/Lake Greeson for some fun n' fishing, and I honestly think I have made lists OF my lists....yeah, just a TAD excited!! LOL

Isn't it FUN setting it up and "moving in"!! Mine's just a 23'krs, but I'm havin' a blast with it already!! LOL

Lookin' forward to your pics n' stories!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats on picking up the rig. enjoy it. it is a great floorplan !


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Happy Camping!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on getting the best Outback floorplan out there.







Post some pics of your trip!


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer...we just got ours a few weeks ago and had our first outing shortly thereafter. We have two more outings planned in the next couple of weeks, can't wait!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations and enjoy your new outback!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

We picked ours up in July and love the 301BQ for layout and storage.

KB


----------

